# Hilfe bei Epson Stylus Patronen!!!!



## DonVotz (31. Oktober 2010)

Meim Problem ist der Drucker frist Tinte wie ein Tier. Jetzt hab ich mir billig Patronen gekauft ein teil erkennt der nich und ein Teil schon, wollt mal euch fragen. geht es euch mit eueren Epson auch so oder gibts da keien probleme? wie könnte ich den epson stylus sx 210 softwaretechnisch überlisten?


----------



## amdfreak (7. November 2010)

Ich hab einen DX7400 Drucker, also das Vorgängermodell, und da ist mir drin irgendwas vertrocknet (auch mit Ersatzpatronen), und jetzt druckt er kein schwarz mehr. Und mit der bescheidenen Software, die mitgeliefert wird (ich hab auch einen sx205) wirst du ih n wohl kaum überlisten können.

Mein Tipp : Canon Drucker kaufen, die sind sparsamer und insgesamt auch hochwertiger


----------



## Jagiełło (7. November 2010)

Mit Canon hab ich ganz schlechte Erfahrungen, die kleinen und mittleren Baureihen geben nach ner gewissen Zeit den Geist auf (drucken einfach nicht mehr, obwohl erkannt und voll, da gibts im Netz natürlich Mutmaßungen über nen absichtlichen Bug in der Firmware). Brother ist zuverlässiger und auch recht günstig.

Bei Druckern mit einzelnen Farbpatornen kanns sein, dass du die Komponenten falsch reingedrückt hast, einfach raus und nochmal probiern bis alle erkannt werden. Meist drückt man eher zu fest, das Prob hatte ich mal...


----------

